

Vim mind share soaring: roundup of 10 vim articles, recent and older gems - durdn
http://durdn.com/blog/2008/11/26/vim-mind-share-soaring-roundup-of-10-vim-articles-recent-and-older-gems/

======
kqr2
Google trends doesn't show anything out of the ordinary.

<http://www.google.com/trends?q=vim>

